# Underactive thyroid.



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

Wife taken ill last November!Blood tests show underactive thyroid.Symptons confirm.Early morning anxiety,tremors.nausea etc.She has been on thyroxin since xmas.Blood tests now show normal level !.Doctor says there is no medical problem but she is still suffering.Been off work 8weeks.She will have 4/5 days were she feels "normal"then be really ill again.Can't function.feels sick,no energy really low!Last friday was making plan's to go to choir and back to work partime.Today in a right state and depressed.Although we are both in our mid 60's we have enjoyed good health and looking forward to getting out in our Camper but at the moment we don't see any end to her problems.Any got any advice


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

I've been there, still am (20 years on, 65 now) . Most people don't realize how serious this is (don't take the pills and you go mad and die) and it will take a while to get back to normal. The pills are not an instant fix and it will take time for the body to settle down, but once it has you can carry on as before. Good luck with the future.


----------



## tanktop (May 9, 2009)

Hi,
Sorry to hear of your wifes illness. I have had hypothyroidism for many years. I think she should keep at the doctors as it doesn't seem right that she should have to put up with things as bad as they are. Ask for more blood tests! I have never felt sick, but the thyroid affects so many things that maybe there. is another underlying illness as there was in my case. I also have arthritis and still get to go places in our Hymer with the help of my husband and hopefully your wife can look forward to many future trips. Look up sites on the internet, and the chemist usually has booklets on thyroid etc. The doctors think that once they have given you thyroxin at the 'right' level then, that should be you!!!!! Don't except everything that they say. I empathise with her. good luck.
Mrs Tanktop


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just before I was diagnosed, had terrible heart stabbing pains plus the tiredness.. Had lots of initial tests on my ticker before they put it down to Thyroid..
Been a few years now and it does take time to settle down, usually they start you off on a low dose and it may take some time before the correct level is found.... Amazing how common it is..

Eating fish in the diet will help... Good luck.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Patience is needed - the thyroxin could take up to a full year before the full effects are enjoyed. 4 months isn't long enough.

Colin


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

It's probably as the others have suggested, just a case of a bit more time on levothyroxine. I'm a 51 year old bloke and got hypothyroidism the same time as I got Addisons disease. Took 3 months to get diagnosed with Addisons which is apparently pretty quick as most GP's never have a patient with it let alone have to diagnose it! Main symptoms were complete fatigue and a vaguely uncomfortable abdominal pain but lots of other things too. Might be worth suggesting it to the GP?
By the way, I'm really good on the medication and still very active.
Kev


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

It was only with a blood test that i found out that i also had underactive thyroid, i am on Leverothyroxine which is now about two years. I did ask my GP i can come off it but answer was no. I also at moment touch wood feel no different. to when i was not on tablets.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi I take thyroxine , had my thyriod removed in 1990 due to a second lump growing on it. It will take a while to settle into normal, you will probably have several blood test spread out over the year to get the optimum dosage for you. I still have to have an annual blood test. If I stop taking it ,over a period of time I will slow down till I stop or at least that was how it was explained to me.
Lin


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Have a look at the website of the British Thyroid Foundation and you will see on their website in the Q's & A's that it may take 9 months or more for the patient to feel back to normal once they begin treatment. I think your wife may be expecting to feel better too quickly. It is a case when the patient needs to be just that, patient!

www.btf-thyroid.org


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

About 5 years ago my wife found she had thyroid cancer and had her thyroid removed, as the cancer had spread into her peri thyroid glands also she has to take calcium tablets as well as thyroxin.

She had to go through 2 courses of radio iodine treatment but after hopefullly she will now remain cancer free.

It didnt take her long to get the doses right but innitially it was her calcium level that was more difficult to balance. She had regular blood tests which helped get the dosage correct.

In our opinion GPs do not seem to know enough about the thyroid so dont be afraid to get a second opinion or question what they are doing. My wife had a swolen neck an our GP sent her away saying not to worry.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It heredity too so the chances are one of your parents were/are under active and any of your children could be.

peedee


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

Many thanks to all who replied!My wife feels better for having read them.She knows she is not going mad and that it could take some time to get better!thanks


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

My daughter had this aged 16 - feeling desperately tired, headaches, we suggested to the doctor it might be her thyroid after looking at 'family health' book - doctor thought unlikely, but thank goodness did tests. 

She will need to take thyroxine for life, it took a while for the dose to be right and she'll need occasional tests because the dose will vary at different life stages.

However, as I'm sure you've discovered, it's only a matter of taking a tablet each day which is identical to the hormone you're not producing enough of, and it has no side effects at all. 

After a few months of us worrying, our daughter was completely back to normal (in time for her A levels) and has been fine ever since.


----------

